# Updated my website BUT... would like opinions ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Guys ,
as i trust MOST of you guys opinions LOL i would like to ask a favor of you . Take a look at the updated front page from my website and tell me what ya think ! Blast away if you think it warrants it BUT please tell me what will help . I think i am off but can't place what i miss. I realize the site has limitations as to what i can do based on the site builder applications. So in the end IF i can't apply what i have learned so be it but lets see what are your thoughts 1st . Thanks for the help and yes ya can post here OR PM OR email me . Who knows as the discussion may help somebody else too :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/
*


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Looks good to me:thumbsup: and you have some nice items for sale. I'm using Firefox and everything seemed to work good but I did get a popup saying "install missing plugin" ? Nice website.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You have a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can the music. other than that it's ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I like the looks a lot but don't care for sites that want to run music. Didn't matter to me, I had the speakers muted this time.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The background is a little busy around the edges with the giant "Bubba" and other logos all over - I dig the generic swirl design on some of the other pages. And music on sites is annoying as others have mentioned, although I didn't hear it . . . perhaps because I got the Plug-In notification also and denied it.

The content looks terrific - good stuff!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok Dennis, my honest opinion....and you know I use your site often.
Lets see, the page Border graphics(Proud to be a Bubba), don't really do it for me.
I never have my sound turned on, so cannot comment there, but it did give that pop-up about additional plug-ins required, which I just X'd out and ignored. But other than that, I like the page, and really like the New, Retro Aurora-like artwork  And I also LIKE the idea of listing NEW items on the Front page- First :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2011)

If you are going to use HobbyTalk as a place to hold a discussion about your site (which is absolutely fine) it would be nice to also have HobbyTalk on your links page 
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/apps/links/


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

1976Cordoba said:


> The background is a little busy around the edges .............And music on sites is annoying as others have mentioned,



Agree on these two issues.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

* Guys ,
thanks for the great feedback and IF ya have more please seed it as i have gotten LOADS via PM ! I agree with much of what you have said . A few things i can work on but sadly as the website is a site builder formulary version i have to use the templates available . So many things i am stuck with . I have removed all music from the additional pages to limit the issue ( so atleast folks can browse in peace LOL ) but seems i am stuck with the front page till it takes my command . Why it hasn't yet is a mystery LOL ! The layout template i am kinda stuck on as well as SOME coloring . JUST updated the border to a checked flag look as i had to select something so LMK if that works better please ? The header at top too i am stuck with and while i agree with you on it ...ALL other header options show the same scrunched to close links to the pages . So that one i live with too . Curse of the temple style of website builders i guess ! Lastly i cannot believe i did not do this as i thought i had ... but Hobbytalk is now in the links section AND on top ! Geez what a putz !!! Anyway thanks a bunch for some great and useful feedback and believe me i plan to do more work.

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dennis, I like the crossed checkered flags alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dennis, I like the crossed checkered flags alot better :thumbsup:


Too busy for me. Maybe a few flags not wall to wall. Hurts the eyes.:wave:

BTW, I have alot of your stuff, chassis' rims and tires and am nothing but happy with them all, thanks. :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just checked again :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Was just looking at your site.

The backgrounds are a distraction from your content. All the images in your right hand column are broken. 

I recommend that take a hard look at the Web Sites you really like. Look at the basic design and try to emulate them just use colors that tie into your business. And remeber KISS. In the long run it will make you site maintenance simple.

Also I agree with no music

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey Bear - may I suggest trying this for your background pic?










It is your checkered flag but I lightened it so it would still be visible but not 'pop out' so much and make the borders look busy. I did this some years ago for a racing website I maintained and it worked out well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I found it easy to navigate and fun to see the pics section.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty cool site, I added it to my bookmarks.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Hey Bear - may I suggest trying this for your background pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Give what 'Doba said a try. It'll put the focus back on your content and not on your background. I was about to do the same thing until I saw this post. You could do the same to all of your background images.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Now i feel snow blind LOL ! I can't see a thing but BRITE white . Actually i cannot use what the screen / site sees as a blank or hole and must choose from the earlier loaded items from the previous options . So what is there now is the best i will do . 

Bear :wave:

QUOTE=1976Cordoba;4163064]Hey Bear - may I suggest trying this for your background pic?










It is your checkered flag but I lightened it so it would still be visible but not 'pop out' so much and make the borders look busy. I did this some years ago for a racing website I maintained and it worked out well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok i tried to do what i could on as much as was feasible with what i had to use . The music is gone and the images are less busy and the paragraphs are separated. Also Hobbytalk is 1st on the links list so aside from a few smaller items that was all the major things i COULD actually do. Thanks to all who gave info and advice !

Bear :wave:
*http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

looks good good selection of products too...i think black backgounds make the stuff on the page stand out...just a thought


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Much better.

I have trouble with the yellow? words on a white background but that could be my aging eyes.

When I have a few minutes I'm sure that I can find something on there I can use.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bearsox said:


> *Ok i tried to do what i could on as much as was feasible with what i had to use . The music is gone and the images are less busy and the paragraphs are separated. Also Hobbytalk is 1st on the links list so aside from a few smaller items that was all the major things i COULD actually do. Thanks to all who gave info and advice !
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *http://ballsoutho.webs.com/



Diggin' the site, Bear!:thumbsup:

So much more comfortable to navigate.
Good show!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> *Ok i tried to do what i could on as much as was feasible with what i had to use . The music is gone and the images are less busy and the paragraphs are separated. Also Hobbytalk is 1st on the links list so aside from a few smaller items that was all the major things i COULD actually do. Thanks to all who gave info and advice !
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


Er,... Bear..."I'M" kinda "Partial" 2 keeping the; "Proud To Be A Bubba"..

but hey, I'm "Byass" LOL...:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 

GREAT SITE EITHER WAY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> Er,... Bear..."I'M" kinda "Partial" 2 keeping the; "Proud To Be A Bubba"..
> 
> but hey, I'm "Byass" LOL...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


*

That's BUBBA BUBBA BEAUTIFUL ! Glad you liked em LOL ! 

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

OH NO, the music is back. :tongue:


----------

